# missing two chickens and 2 rabbits



## raven2uk (May 30, 2010)

not amused when 2 of my chickens went missing and hoping they have turned up somewhere as i live in a property with a bit of land. i have kept the others shut up just in case, but are usually free range. 

two days ago a man came to my door saying he had picked up one of my rabbits. he had managed to get up the drive way. i usually get up at 6 and let the boys have a run around but my postie has started getting a little lapse and leave the gate open. he promised to return him that evening and he hasn't turned up. so don't know where my aleex is. he has just become a dad as well. =0(. it was by accident i was told he had been done but was keeping him away from te girls till the vet had a look. but my grand daughter is only 3 and let him in with the girls and i have 2 litters. so clearly someone was fibbing. but leo my lion head was so depressed with out him and routine he was having his exercise and has totally disappeared. can't believe it. i am gutted. i don't like locking my pets away all the time but it has got to this. i am in the lincoln area.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

might be a fox about


----------



## raven2uk (May 30, 2010)

just no evidence of foul play


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Put an advert in your local shop hope they turn up well


----------



## raven2uk (May 30, 2010)

thanks have tried that. just seem a bit weird. they have been out for a while and not a problem. but leo tends to stay close to home and doesn't like to venture far.


----------

